# Private yacht Bellissima.



## Ginger John (Sep 26, 2010)

After swallowing the anchor many years ago, I finished up working for 23 years with "Bootifull" Bernard Matthews. I did some work on his motor yacht which was named Bellissima at that time, but I cannot now find what has become of her. Can anyone offer any clues ?

Many thanks.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

John,

is this the beauty you are referring to -



http://www.fraseryachts.com/Charter/charter_gallery.aspx?YachtID=Y10301_SD,


Hawkey01


----------



## Ginger John (Sep 26, 2010)

Mmh, ..... thanks for the feedback Hawkey. I did see this Bellissima on the web before I started the thread. It's a difficult one, as all the internal rooms,type of decor,bridge,engine room etc; do look similar but the upper superstructure has definately been changed,if it is the same one. BM did cut the hull and added 3 metres alongwith a variety of other works to the internals. This was done by George Prior at Lowestoft.He did lease it in the Carribean when not required by himself. I'd be surprised if she didn't undergo a name change after BM with his "Bootiful" Bellissima. 
Many thanks.


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Ginger John said:


> Mmh, ..... thanks for the feedback Hawkey. I did see this Bellissima on the web before I started the thread. It's a difficult one, as all the internal rooms,type of decor,bridge,engine room etc; do look similar but the upper superstructure has definately been changed,if it is the same one. BM did cut the hull and added 3 metres alongwith a variety of other works to the internals. This was done by George Prior at Lowestoft.He did lease it in the Carribean when not required by himself. I'd be surprised if she didn't undergo a name change after BM with his "Bootiful" Bellissima.
> Many thanks.


For what it's worth the Bellissima worked on at George Priors was an ex US minesweeper steel hull while the one in the link is a more modern vessel with an aluminian hull. I was involved with the extensive conversion of the Calmac vessel Columba into the cruise ship Hebridean Princess which was done at George Prior's yard at the same time as the work was being done to Bellissima. This was around 1989.

Cheers

Howard


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

John,

here is another link to a yacht Bellissima - maybe this is the one.

http://www.atlantiqueboats.com/atla...r_boat_id=18285&currency=SEK&length_unit=feet

Hawkey01


----------



## Ginger John (Sep 26, 2010)

Hawkey01, Thanks for the additional link. I do believe that this is the one. If there was a few more detailed photos of the stern on the web, then that would nail it for me. The inside looks the same, but then again they all seem to have the gathered drapes on the deck head. If it is the same drapes in the main lounge, he had the installation team take it down twice before he found it acceptable ! Thanks again


----------



## Ginger John (Sep 26, 2010)

Howard, Your reply with the timescale is correct from my involvement and the web link by Hawkey01 does give the redesign and "other works" around the same time. She was moved up the river to Brundall for the interior finishing required for BM. Looks like this is the one.

Many thanks.


----------

